# The Pilot



## Stiff (Jun 15, 2015)

An old RAF pilot was sitting in Costa Coffee. He was wearing a neat blazer with his medals clipped to the pocket having just been to the funeral of an old comrade. As he sipped his coffee a young athletic woman sat down opposite him. He nodded to her and she in turn smiled back at him.

The young woman then asked the man "Are you a real pilot?"

He replied, 'Well, I've spent my whole life flying planes, first flew Hurricanes and Spitfires then moved onto jets flying Hunters before retiring from the RAF. I then became a flying instructor and I have taught more than 500 people to fly. I guess I am a pilot, and you, what are you?"

She said, 'I'm a lesbian. I spend my whole day thinking about naked women. As soon as I get up in the morning, I think about naked women. When I shower, I think about naked women. When I watch TV, I think about naked women. It seems everything makes me think of naked women.'

The two sat sipping in silence.

A little while later after the young woman had left a young man sat down at the same table with the ex-pilot. He also asked "Are you a real pilot?"

The old man replied "I always thought I was, but I just found out I'm a lesbian."


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

:lol: :lol: :lol: 
Hoggy.


----------



## Ady. (Oct 25, 2009)

:lol:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

What a revelation. I never realised


----------



## SPECSMAN (Oct 11, 2016)

Sh*t!

I'm a lesbian then?


----------

